# Channel 101 & 103???



## nitram22 (Jun 10, 2004)

I just sold my 921 to someone on ebay who is complaining about the purchase and wants to return it. Here's his spiel:

The 921 is not subscribable for HD, it is only usable for standard definition, if the receiver worked as advertised. This info is direct from DISH Network when I tried to subscribe. Also the free preview channels, 101 & 103, do not show up at all, just the headers. Since the unit does not work properly as advertised, I would like to return it and get my money back.

Now obvious to point 1, he didn't do his homework, so he's out of luck there, but how about his second point about channels 101 & 103?? Should he be able to get those (not knowing anything about dish aiming status)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What are you talking about the 921 isn't subscribable for HD? It can't receive the mpeg4 HD channels, but it should be able to be subbed for the mpeg2 hd channels. 

If his dish is pointed right to get 119, he should be receiving channels 101 and 103 without the 921 being subbed. If he's getting header information, but no video, then there may very well be something wrong with the receiver.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark- why didn't you suggest he check out the Dish HD demo channel? That would proove the 921 can get HD. Then suggest the buyer call the CSR again and try to subscribe to just the HD pack and the HBO and Showtime packs. The MP2 HD channels should all come up if he was able to see the Demo channel. Right?


----------



## nitram22 (Jun 10, 2004)

Another thing I just thought about - what if he didn't hook up both inputs, or used the wrong kind of separator, would either of those cause his problems?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

As Don said, if he has a dish pointed at 61.5, he should receive the HD demo channel without being subbed as well.

Even if only had one input hooked up, he'd get a picture on 101 and 103 if the 921 is tuned on the correct tuner. If it were on the wrong tuner, it would be stuck at the ATTN 015 acquiring satellite signal screen. That wouldn't cause the banner to display, but no video.



nitram22 said:


> Now obvious to point 1, he didn't do his homework, so he's out of luck there...


That statement in the original post raises a red flag with me, so I have to ask the obvious question here: Did the 921 work properly before you sold it on ebay?


----------



## nitram22 (Jun 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> That statement in the original post raises a red flag with me, so I have to ask the obvious question here: Did the 921 work properly before you sold it on ebay?


Yes, it did. The buyer got back to me, seems he was able to get it working and subbed, so all is well. Thanks for the input/help!!

Marty


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Good deal. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

I thought Dish would no longer activate HD programming on a 921 for a new subscriber. That's what they told me when I canceled my original HD pak a month or so ago. Since I had shut it off, they would not reactivate it for me or a new subscriber who I sold it to. Is this no longer the case???


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That matches my recollection of previous discussion. The MPEG2 HD receivers can _continue_ getting the old HD Pak, but won't be activated for it unless you either have another receiver with it, or have a Dish*HD* metal package which requires also having an MPEG4 receiver.


----------

